# Show Question & Stuarding



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

At a NMC show can you sit/stand by the judging table to get a good look at what the judge is doing? Id like to lurn more about what i should be looking for in a show mouse and why one mouse won over another, i was told stuarding was realy good and you lurn a lot but i realy dont think i would be any good at it. Im dislexic so would proberly mix up all the boxes, put them in the wrong place or drop them or something. Also what exactly so you have to do when stuarding? and is it easyer than it looks?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's very much at the judges discretion Jo. 
I would say that most of the judges would be only too happy to give you a bit of coaching whilst they are judging but you simply need to ask them before you go and plonk yourself down. Better still, contact them prior to the show and ask them if they'd mind if you sat with them. Most will be happy that you're showing an interest but they are not obliged, they are judging.

Stewarding isn't for everyone. 
It's nothing difficult.....fetching the maxeys from each class, arranging them before the judge and removing the hay/paper from the box ready for the judges inspection, then returning the maxeys back again. It's reading numbers. I'm not dyslexic but I lose the plot when I steward. Many do it with no trouble at all though. Perhaps you and a friend could do it together so that if you struggle the pressure is off. I think it is very rewarding and worth doing if you can manage to


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you. Ill have to waite and see who is judging at the next show show im planning ongoing to (swindon).
I can just amigin me dropping a maxey and someones mouse doing a runner :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have the NMC news?

The next issue will tell you who is judging Swindon, unless you fancy giving Brian Emmett a call (he runs the Swindon show).
It's nothing to worry about sweetie. Everyone starts somewhere and there's always someone on hand to give you some help


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe the first you steward, assist an experienced steward so you can learn the ropes? Less daunting!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i get the news. ok thank you


----------

